# tuutti / tötterö



## Gavril

Terveppä,

Is there a difference of tone/register between _tuutti_ and_ tötterö_? Both are translated as "cone" (as in "ice cream cone" or "paper cone") by the dictionaries I have looked at.

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

No difference.
"Tuutti" might be original name and "tötterö" funny synonyme.
Well, "tötterö" might mean also that really soft like cotton look.
Pehmis, Sundae and third one... I don't remember third... are registered trademarks.
Cotton looking like might be "Hattara"...


----------



## DrWatson

I would say there is a slight difference. _Tötterö _is the kind of cone you buy in scoops from an ice cream vendor in a park for example. _Tuutti _is the one you get from the freezer in a store. They may also have a flat top instead of being ball-shaped. A well-known brand of _tuutti _in Finland is *Pingviini*.

_Tötterö _can also refer to other kinds of cone shaped objects like a paper cone.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> I would say there is a slight difference. _Tötterö _is the kind of cone you buy in scoops from an ice cream vendor in a park for example. _Tuutti _is the one you get from the freezer in a store. They may also have a flat top instead of being ball-shaped.



What do you mean by "ball-shaped" -- a scoop of ice cream on top of the cone?

I thought that _tuutti_ and _tötterö_ only referred to the cone itself, regardless of whether there is ice cream in it or not. Does_ tuutti_ (as opposed to _tötterö_) refer to the combination of cone and ice cream?


----------



## Spongiformi

Technically not. These days_ tuutti_ merely is used extremely rarely to refer to anything else but the cone+ice cream combination. In any case, both of these words would be more concrete than _kartio_, which is the word for a cone used in geometry. Nobody uses _kartio_ when talking about ice cream, though, unless it's to explain the shape of the waffle cone.

In practice, _tuutti_ can be used to refer to simple cone like funnels used in obsolete machines and such to feed in matter. Probably not the more shaped, proper funnel (_suppilo_). There's also _hornan tuutti_. Hell's funnel? I guess lost souls are thrown into that funnel to fall to Hell.

In practice I don't think _tuutti_ or _tötterö_ alone is often used in Finnish to refer to the empty ice cream cone, to avoid misunderstandings. _Jäätelövohveli_, _vohvelitötterö_ or such is used.


----------



## fennofiili

The word _tuutti _is slightly colloquial; the good old _Nykysuomen sanakirja_ flags it as _kans_. = _kansanomainen_, “popular language”, though the entry for it in the much newer _Kielitoimiston sanakirja_ does not have any such note. I would still say that when speaking or writing informally, I would use _tuutti _at least about an icecream cone, but I would write _tötterö _or _jäätelötötterö _in formal prose. _Tuutti _is a loanword of Swedish origin (Swedish _tut_), and such words, especially when relating to household, food, etc., often have an informal or colloquial tone when synonyms exist.


----------

